# Pain, IBS-C: any success with LEAP?



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

I am looking into having the MRT test done, but my primary symptom is pain. I was diagnosed IBS-C (though the C is under control and sometimes I'm D).Has anyone who has pain and/or IBS-C found relief using LEAP? Please share your experiences if so!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Where is your pain specifically? I am IBS C/D with a tendency as of the last couple of years towards the C side. The D episodes were usually preceded by pain in the colon. During C episodes I would be very bloated and have "stomach aches" up high with nausea. LEAP has helped tremendously with that, but it has only made a dent in the pain I feel in my chest (GERD). It has also helped a lot with the bloated feeling and the nausea, which was a daily affair for me. When I follow the LEAP protocol to the letter (which includes a lot of water) I have regular, normal BM's every day without straining. Of course, the fact that my "green" foods list contains a whole lot of high fiber foods helps as well. So except for the pain from the spasms in my throat LEAP has helped a lot.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Caroline...."though the C is under control and sometimes I'm D)."Did you fill out one of the Prescreening Surveys on the website...if so what were your scores...or if not fill one out today and click it through so we can look at it...may or may not be "indicated" but the presence of a cyclic problem makes it more likely to be helpful,esp. if accompanied by pain and extra-intestinal symptoms.I would, if you have not yet, do the prescreening and have the dietician look at it first before even thinking about it.MNL


----------

